# controller...sorry a little off topic



## beaker (Dec 19, 2007)

I apologize for the off-topic post but there are few forums for me to discuss my topic. I want to do some simple electroplating experiments at home and need roughly 100 to 900 milliamps of current. I figure a model train controller may be suitable, but I know nothing about them. Are they simply AC to DC converters? Can someone recommend one that fits the range that I need? Again, sorry for the off topic, but I hope someone can help.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*beaker*

Have done some electroplating years ago in the semiconductor trade. Most Power packs for HO scale trains are rated for 2 ampers at 14 volts, direct current. This is 2,000 milliampers, enough for your spec. You , of course ,would put an ammeter in series with your plating solution to measure the rate and conductivity. Hope this helps.


----------

